# 17 Inches (It's not what you're thinking)



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*17 Inches – A Powerful Message for all Professionals*

"Here is a story about a speech a retired baseball coach gave. The coach was asked to speak to over 4,000 baseball coaches. If you are a professional, business owner, government official or supervisor *you might learn something from this powerful message.*

The name of the Coach who gave the speech was John Scolinos, he was 78 years old and retired. He is in the hall of fame for College Baseball Coaches; he even helped coach the 1984 Olympic Baseball team. Since I did not personally hear the speech some of the details may be off but I am sure I will convey his message.

When old coach Scolinos walked out on stage he had an official white ‘home plate’ hanging around his neck. The audience began to roar with laughter as they thought the old man was some kind of comedy act the meeting planner has scheduled....."

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/17-inches-powerful-message-all-professionals-the-rescue-squad


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Must get my mind out of gutter!!!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

A message for the Ages.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Oregon1986 said:


> Must get my mind out of gutter!!!


Please do..... So mine can float on by!


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

A powerful message!!


----------

